# Huanchaco | Collage



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

fotos de Huanchaco 
surf









postal


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Muy lindas fotos, me gustó en especial la foto en que el mar se ve como dorado.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

hermosas fotoosssss


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Fotazosssssssssssssss broderrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




lucho19 said:


>


esta foto muestra al caballito de totora el que dio inicio al deporte de la tabla !!!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos.....excelentes¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

wow estan muy buenas las fotos. Aunke no nací en trujillo me siento trujillano.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

que paja las fotos!!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Muy lindas las fotos, gracias... 

:cheers2:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

el mejor balnerario de la region la libertad ,,sin lugar a dudas


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

lucho19 said:


> :cheers:


Esta foto esta *WOW*...!!! ojala que esta vez que vaya a Peru si pueda subirme en un Caballito de Totora en Pimentel.!!!


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

lucho19 said:


>


jassan, también me quedé cautivado por esta foto, muestra ese Huanchaco inmemorial...

gracias por la recopilación, tengos muchos y muy buenos recuerdos de Huanchaco...


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

lucho19 said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esa imagen es la misma ahora y hace 1500 años en Huanchaco!!!


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

una foto de 1977 cuando Huanchaco no era más que una ciudad de pescadores, no existia la carretera a Huanchaco y los Trujillanos no apreciaban lo q tenian cerca creo q el balneario de la ciudad era Las Delicias y Buenos aires









plaza de armas


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

muy pronto volvere para contemplar tus atardeceres Huanchaco!


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

Bonitas fotos, pero la realidad es que en mi paseo tornado en Huanchaco, no me gusto mucho. Pero eso fue hace tiempo asi que me imagino que habra cambiado.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

fotazosssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

buenas fotos, io fui hace 2 años y el lugar me parecio muy bueno especialmente su muelle


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buena recopilación.


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hermoso balneario... las fotos BUENISIMASSSSS!!!!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

lucho19 said:


>


Muy buena la foto!! se queda!!!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Caballito de Totora said:


> Esta foto me gustó mucho.


Si!! Lo actual y lo antiguo!!!!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)




----------



## gambitox (Sep 2, 2016)

no sabia que habia sido dos veces capital del Perú


----------

